# Dead Living - $7.99 - Horror/Zombies



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

*The undead rule the world, except for Aaron*
It didn't take long for the world to die. The dead rose with no explanation and only one purpose . . . to eat living flesh.

Born on the day everything died, the world of the living dead is the only world that Aaron knows. Kept in relative isolation from the walking corpses, his family teaches him how to read and write, how to survive on his own. After a tragedy hits close to home, he discovers he is different than any human left alive.

The undead want nothing to do with him.

The survivors of the old suburb of Lexington call a high school their home. They survive day to day, without any of the luxuries mankind used to enjoy, and surrounded by the living dead. Samantha is a product of the new world. Alone, cold, looking out only for herself. She and the other residents of Lexington feel their hope dwindling. They need change. They need someone who isn't afraid of the walking corpses. They need someone who would rather live in a city of the dead.

They need Aaron.

US Amazon
Smashwords
Barnes and Noble


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glenn-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! (Your image isn't showing right now?)

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I remember seeing a thread when you were working on the cover for this -- it came out nice!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck man, hope you sale a million !


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes, guys.  I am really proud of this novel. I'm hoping other zombie fans will like it too.

The cover should be corrected now. Had a last minute change done. (moved the author name over so the kindle pic wouldn't cut it off.)


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks fantastic! I'm looking forward to reading this.

-Jeremy


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Jeremy.   Hope you like it.

I modified the description, added a little more, so hopefully people could get a better picture of the novel.


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

I can definitely give this book the "two thumbs up" -- I've read it, and it's good!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Debi.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Dead Living, zombies, baby  

Join Aaron and Samantha as they struggle to survive in a world ruled by walking corpses.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you very much to the people who have dropped reviews off at the Amazon site.    Very much appreciated.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Over at the Writer's Cafe, one of the subjects we talk about is how to respond to reviews.  The answer we try to stick by is simply: Don't.  Reviews are for readers, not writers, and as writers, we should not respond.

Still, though, you can't help but appreciate your reviews, any of them.  I got a nice one the other day from Amazon:

"I really enjoyed this book, so much so that I decided to write my first review ever! I love zombie books and am always looking for a little differentiation amongst them. This book really gave me that. The books jumps right into the action, provides plenty of surprises, and had just enough violence or gore. The main character was unique and different from any other that I have experienced in a post-apocalyptic zombie book. There was even some romance in it, which I also love. It was a page-turner from the beginning and was disappointed to see it come to an end. I was very happy with this book and would highly recommend it to others for their collections!"


I inspired someone to write their first review.  You can't help but feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't forget May is Zombie Awareness Month    Read all the zombie books you can and prepare!


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Ever wonder what living in a world of the undead would be like?  Grab a sample of Dead Living and find out.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Aaron threw open the passenger's door and jumped in before the undead could gather.  She sped away.  She had no idea where she was going, but they had to get moving.
“I thought they'd be all over you,” she said.  “Are you hurt?  Are you bit?”
“No, I'm fine.”  He smiled.  “So much for not being a hero.  Thank you.”
Her anger spilled over.  “What is your problem?  You got some kind of suicide thing going on?  Don't do anything stupid like that again!”
“Sam, I-”
“Just shut up!  I don't want to talk to you right now.”  She tossed the map in his lap.  “Just tell me where I'm driving.”
He opened the map.  “Well, that means I have to talk.”
“Aaron, I swear, if you crack another one of your dumb jokes right now-”
“Turn right at Russell Street.”
“I told you before, I can't read.”
“The second intersection coming up, turn right.  You do know your left and right?”
Sam ran over three walkers as she plowed through the intersection.  “Another stupid comment, and I'll push you out myself.”
Aaron tried to be quiet.  He really did, but he didn't view the world like everyone else.  To them, the world was a very serious and dangerous place.  To Aaron, there was no danger, at least not from the undead.  He still held onto his carefree side, the part of him that grew up with his wonderful family.  Despite the rough life, his family had fun and loved each other, and Aaron absorbed all of that.  It was never too late to smile, even in the world of the dead.
He couldn't help himself.  “You're really pretty when you're mad.”


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty good review of Dead Living from over on Goodreads (Acraft):

Nice read. Interesting outlook on zombies. 15+ years into the zombie age. Nice to read a zombie book about what happens in the after years. I also like the idea of evolution happening with both the zombies and survivors. You see a lot of zombie books that only show the zombie evolving but I really believe that the survivors would evolve too. It's only logical. Good book!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

This is cool review from Amazon, short and sweet  

"The other reviews have done a superb job of reviewing so I am just adding my .02 cents. Loved this book and I hope and hope there is going to be another! I dont think you can go wrong with this one. Great job!"


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a cool read, Glenn. Welcome to the wonderful world of Zs! There's some pretty stiff competition out there but I'll have to give Dead Living a day in court.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Got two new reviews from Amazon this week, a first for me.    Check them out.  

"I've been on a mission to read every undead/zombie book that comes withing my reach. I've read many dozens of them in my lifetime (I'm 60). 

Simply, this is the best I've ever read. I actually laughed out loud and even got teary-eyed in a few places. 

Excellent book! My only complaint is that there isn't a Book 2 ready to read... keep it up! 


P.S. This is the first time I've felt the need to write a review. I wanted to make sure everyone knows this was a great book!"

--and--

"I say "surprisingly excellent" because it is very hard these days to find a well-written zombie novel. This one is hard back quality. I am also surprised by the low price of 2.99. I would have paid full novel price for this one. The author seems to be a newly discovered gem. I won't spoil it for you, but it is a nice long zombie read with a novel approach to the genre, yet staying within the all-important zombie rules. Fully descriptive and exceptionally entertaining. I would like the author to write more of the zombie genre, instead of the vampire/superhero secondary novel he also wrote: Demonspawn-also not a bad read, but just not my cup of tea. "Dead Living" on the other hand was superb."


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really enjoyed this book, and I am not usually into zombie/apocalyptic type books. Good story made me forget that part. I disagree with the other reviewer though, I thought _Demonspawn_ was just as good.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Intinst is my hero    She was the first one to write a review for Demonspawn  (I'm sure I mentioned that somewhere).


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Another review from Amazon  

"This easily goes into my top 5 favorite Zombie books. The characters were very well developed and had great tension. I like the twists Glenn Bullion added to the zombie genre and thought the climax was well done. What I liked most was the journey. Few books have an excellent ending after a great journey but Dead Living did not disappoint at all. 

If you liked The White Flag of the Dead series by Joseph Talluto, Joe McKinney's Dead City, Flesh Eaters or Dead Apocalypse, Dying to Live by Kim Paffenroth, LZR-1143: Infection by Bryan James or J.L. Bourne's Day to Day Armageddon, than you will enjoy this book."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

More Amazon review goodness    The fact that I'm getting compared to other zombie author greats stuns me.

"I love zombie novels but this one was by far one of the best. You get so wrapped up in the characters that's it's actually upsetting when they get killed. This is 23 years later & follows a group of people trying to survive & rebuild the world. I don't want to say too much but just want everyone to read the book. I really hope there's more to come from this author."


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Both Dead Living and Demonspawn are very good books, well worth the reader's time and money.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Another cool Amazon review.  

"This story was GREAT!! Loved how that one difference changed it from any other zombie book i have ever read. 
I have heard of being immune, not ignored. I loved the story and the characters!!! I had to write how much I loved this book. You will not be disappointed!!!"


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Another review from Amazon.  It's funny, I never thought anyone would like any of my books.  Check this one out:

"I've never actually written a review for anything in my entire life but for this, I had to. 

To put it simply, this book is amazing. I mostly read horror/zombie with some sci-fi sprinkled in and I can say this is by far the best book I have ever read. It has a fresh take on a genre in need of just that, a breath of fresh air. The character development was amazing and I felt a connection with every single character more-so than I ever have with any other novel. If you're a fan of zombies, PLEASE do yourself a favor, and pick this up. Hell, if you're a fan of a good read in general, do yourself a favor, pick this up. You wont regret it, I promise. 

I would gladly pay way more than 2.99 for this. I sat and read this entire book in one sitting from cover to cover, I have never done that before, nor thought I ever would. Thank you so much Glenn for this awesome novel!"


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Zombies, survival, honorable good guys, terrible bad guys, secrets...

If you like zombie books, check out Dead Living.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review from Amazon:

"Excellent book. Well worth reading. There is a big jump at the beginning of the book that is hard to swallow, but setting that aside, the book is fully entertaining and does an excellent job of balancing gore and violence with personal relationships."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Dead Living, still shambling along, getting some solid reviews.    Here's another one:

"I love zombie novels, but so many are crap. Many are pumped out by zombie enthusiasts who unfortunately don't have the chops to deliver a solid, well-written novel. They mean well, and obviously love the genre, but they need to polish their skills before putting their product out there. Yeah, I know - a couple bucks won't break the bank, but I hate feeling cheated when I realize the story I'm reading is amatuerish and not well thought out, especially when for the same price there ARE genuine nuggets of pure reading gold in them thar hills. 

"Dead Living" is not one of those steaming, throbbing, quivering lumps of disappointment I've been subjected to lately. 

This one is one of the best stories I've read in a very long time. I especially like Aaron's personality, which is skewed enough to be on the surface a little creepy, but understandable once you think about what he's been through, and what his vulnerabilities are and aren't. Kudos to Glenn Bullion for giving us a different kind of protagonist. I also liked Sam's evolution, which was very plausable and helped root the story in realism. It didn't have to be zombies that caused her to be cold and self-centered - she could've been traumatized by a terrorist attack, or some other real life-changer. The way she started the story, her slow emotional growth, her confusion over the feelings she had but tried to suppress - all that felt genuine. 

All in all the only bad thing I can say about the novel is that I have to wait for a sequel, if there IS a sequel being planned (please?). 

Excellent job Mr. Bullion, and thank you for a damned good read."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Another review, I'm grateful for every single one:

"I really enjoyed this novel. I've read about 30 zombie books this year and this one is one of my favorites - top 5. The story is unique and the characters are well written. The zombie action is well paced. I look forward to more from the author."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

October is here, my favorite month.    Start it off with a cool zombie story.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Latest review for Dead Living:

"This is easily one of my favorite zombie books. It contained the usual elements expected with the walking dead, but with an interesting, new take. If you want an enjoyable read, this is the book for you."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Zombies and Halloween, a pretty good combination.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Latest review:

"Dead Living begins with a normal workday for Joe, a forklift driver. However, his normal day quickly becomes very abnormal as one of the employees is bitten. 

Receiving a call to inform him his wife is in labour, he speeds towards the hospital, desperate to be there for the birth; however upon arriving at the hospital he finds himself in the middle of the zombapocalypse with staff and patients alike being bitten and hunted through the hospital corridors. 

Escaping the hospital with his wife's best friend, newborn baby son and two strangers he meets in the hospital, they retreat to the woods to try and survive.

Flash-forward 13 years later and Joe and his son Aaron and friends are living a comfortable life in a secluded cabin, forging new relationships and venturing reluctantly out into the world to scavenge. After a supply run turns deadly, Joe's son Aaron finds himself alone in a world over-run by the undead.

Another flash-forward and Aaron is a young man, living alone in the middle of a city populated by walking corpses and by chance meets Samantha, an angry and isolated woman who trusts no one and takes her back to his haven among the dead. However, Aaron has a secret that he is desperate to hide.

The first chapter of this book, focusing on the first day of the zombapocalypse is fast-paced, a little too much so. Although the action drags you in, I didn't find the writing style to my liking and, to be honest, had a sinking feeling that I wouldn't enjoy this book. Even after the first flash-forward I was a little bored, and although not tempted to give up, I still wasn't convinced this book would improve.

However, once I had reached lead-up to Samantha and Aaron meeting each other, things improved out of sight. Suddenly I had to keep reading, and found myself lost in the story...

Aaron is definitely my favourite part of this book and as a character is extremely likable. Sam was also well-drawn and her transformation from an abrasive tough young woman to a valuable member of the survivor community was interesting to see.

Now, I'm not a fan of romance in zombie books - it's a hard thing to pull off when the world is populated by walking corpses - it tends to distract me from the story itself and often results in eye-rolling of epic proportions and skim reading. This one however is not too bad - sure there are some cheesy lines along the lines of `dying for you' and `follow you forever' - but it also brings some interesting ideas on how people born into an undead world learn about love and relationships. 

As Zombie books go, this one has far less blood and gore than most I have read, but don't let this put you off - the focus is far more on the characters, storyline and survival. The zombie / post-apocalyptic sub-genre was once the domain of a select few writers and readers, but over the past few years there has been a glut of new writers and new books, which makes it difficult to write a stand-out book. However, with Dead Living, Glenn Bullion has given it a damn good try and for me it is a success. "


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Another review:

"I really enjoyed this book, it was well written and had a better plot line then most. Zombie novels tend to be mostly predictable but this one had a lot of depth and imagination. It's been a long time since I couldn't put a book down. I don't write many reviews but this book is well worth the time."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Latest review:

"This was a super fun read that I couldn't put down! It had the usual story of individuals trying to survive once the undead appear, but with a twist that I won't give away. I recommend this to anyone that likes a good zombie novel."


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Readers, you would not go wrong to add this book (and any others by Mr. Bullion) to your reading list.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Another Zombie book. In my opinion, we can't have enough of them.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Ha thanks Intinst, Acellis.    I love the zombies as well.  Can't wait for Walking Dead to come back on


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally, been waiting a long time to update this thread.

Dead Living is back on the shelves, now a Permuted Press novel.  The new cover, links, etc., has been updated in the first post to reflect the changes.


----------

